# Summer Bay Reservation?



## silentg (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Folks.
I own a EOYO week at Summer Bay, I exchanged my 2015 week Thru DAE to go elsewhere. Have the confirmation, all set. Yesterday I got an email from Summer Bay saying Welcome Stephen (..?) your reservation is coming up in 3 weeks! I don't know any Stephen and sent a reply to Summer Bay telling them that. Should I contact Dial an exchange and tell them? This poor Stephen has my email on his reservation which is just plain lazy on the part of someone either at DAE or Summer Bay! Any advice except for what I plan to do?
They are supposed to work for us not the other way around. If this belongs in exchanging I apologize, I thought it would be under Buying Selling Renting?
Thoughts
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 15, 2015)

I think I'd also contact DAE as well as Summer Bay. If Stephen made his reservation through DAE surely they will have his email address.


----------



## silentg (Nov 15, 2015)

Karen G said:


> I think I'd also contact DAE as well as Summer Bay. If Stephen made his reservation through DAE surely they will have his email address.


Yes that is what I am planning to do. Will let you know what happens!


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 16, 2015)

I've had similar messages from Summer Bay and just ignore them.

Since I'm the one who secures the weeks before exchanging them with DAE, I just figure their left hand doesn't know what the right is doing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Unlike exchanging through II and RCI (the official exchange companies of the resorts) when you exchange through the independents, its really closer to just putting a guest name on your home week.  If there was some kind of major problem with that guest my guess is your home resort would come after you and then you would need to contact the independent exchange company who would take care of it.  Your resort doesn't really have an agreement with the independent exchange company (in most cases).  In fact some resorts will tell you that you can't use them and then the independent companies will talk to them and let them know that if you have a deeded week, you can't legally be stopped from using an independent company.  It's you that have the agreement with the independent company.


----------



## silentg (Nov 16, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Unlike exchanging through II and RCI (the official exchange companies of the resorts) when you exchange through the independents, its really closer to just putting a guest name on your home week.  If there was some kind of major problem with that guest my guess is your home resort would come after you and then you would need to contact the independent exchange company who would take care of it.  Your resort doesn't really have an agreement with the independent exchange company (in most cases).  In fact some resorts will tell you that you can't use them and then the independent companies will talk to them and let them know that if you have a deeded week, you can't legally be stopped from using an independent company.  It's you that have the agreement with the independent company.


Ok seriously, I called Summer Bay, they told me they didn't have Stephen's email address so they sent his reservation info to me. Then asked me are you trying to sell your timeshare? I said yes, but this is an exchange thru DaE I then called  DAE and they told me they have Stephen's info but it was done thru Australia's office. I politely said. I don't want to do your work for you but you should contact Stephen to let him know. I should have asked for his email address so I could give him the week if he wants it. Not sure they would give me that info? My exchange is ok. So I will see what happens next if anything!
Silentg


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 16, 2015)

silentg said:


> Ok seriously, I called Summer Bay, they told me they didn't have Stephen's email address so they sent his reservation info to me. Then asked me are you trying to sell your timeshare? I said yes, but this is an exchange thru DaE I then called  DAE and they told me they have Stephen's info but it was done thru Australia's office. I politely said. I don't want to do your work for you but you should contact Stephen to let him know. I should have asked for his email address so I could give him the week if he wants it. Not sure they would give me that info? My exchange is ok. So I will see what happens next if anything!
> Silentg



Did they offer any help in that direction?  I have one for sale.


----------



## presley (Nov 16, 2015)

silentg said:


> Ok seriously, I called Summer Bay, they told me they didn't have Stephen's email address so they sent his reservation info to me. Then asked me are you trying to sell your timeshare? I said yes, but this is an exchange thru DaE I then called  DAE and they told me they have Stephen's info but it was done thru Australia's office. I politely said. I don't want to do your work for you but you should contact Stephen to let him know. I should have asked for his email address so I could give him the week if he wants it. Not sure they would give me that info? My exchange is ok. So I will see what happens next if anything!
> Silentg



That's ridiculous on Summer Bay's part. If the week was deposited to DAE, they need to send the reservation info to DAE and not to you.


----------



## silentg (Nov 16, 2015)

presley said:


> That's ridiculous on Summer Bay's part. If the week was deposited to DAE, they need to send the reservation info to DAE and not to you.



Exactly my point! summer Bay is the most difficult resort I have ever delt with. I will gladly give it to Stephen if he wants it.
Silentg


----------

